# Disc wheel or cover!



## Rob3rt (23 Feb 2010)

Disc wheel or disc cover for standard wheel!

Anyone got for sale, or know where I can get hold of a rear disc wheel for a track bike without breaking the bank. This is pretty much for cosmetics(yup, thats right ), so i'd consider a disc cover for a different rim. Trying to mod my fuji track to make it non ugly and time trial it up a bit on a budget.


----------



## Kahuczek (13 Mar 2010)

I have a set of disc covers, not to hand tho', i'll a take photo on Monday and mail it to you if you like....


----------



## Will1985 (13 Mar 2010)

Is this for velodrome and road? Not sure if covers are allowed on the track.

You won't find a decent quality 2nd hand disc for less than £200-250. Covers are much less, but the they would have to be specifically for a track wheel - I tried to put my covers for an Open Pro + road hub onto an Open Pro + track hub and it wouldn't work. If you're prepared to shell out for a disc but the use is just for road, then I'd suggest getting a new set of covers.

The expensive option is a Zipp 900, Corima CN+, or ProLite Padova.


----------



## Kahuczek (15 Mar 2010)

Yes I have a pair, they are UNI Disc type, they came off a shimano eight speed wheel, so of no use with a fixed wheel as one off the centres has been removed, sorry.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2010)

Thanks anyway, I totally forgot this thread, oops

Will its for the road, my rear wheel is a dog of a wheel so rather than buy a new rear wheel I thought I'd slap a disc on it since weight it not a concern. Wheelbuilder say they cant make them for fixed wheel bikes though.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2010)

Sorry for dp, cant edit. My concern is not so much cosmetics anymore, since I got a lot more interested in going fast


----------

